# Maki Itoh Announced for Women's Eliminator Tournament



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

She tweeted that she's participating in the tournament and that tweet has +10,000 likes. And that's without stepping foot in aew. She already had a tweet before with 50,000 likes interacting with Thunder Rosa. She has a good following and has the tools to succeed in aew, if she comes in full time after finishing up in japan. She's decent in the ring and improving but don't expect her to be Io Shirai or top Joshi's, but she makes up for it with her presence and charisma.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

i've never seen a match / but i love her tweets 

and i've seen some promos

think she's gonna be a hit


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1357146906552508418


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i've never seen a match / but i love her tweets
> 
> and i've seen some promos
> 
> ...


*I love to see my two favorite Japan based Joshi wrestlers interacting 

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1357152734743416832*


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Hell yes to Yuka Sakazaki!

@BOSS of Bel-Air why is Maki Itoh referring to herself as the God of Love and Piss on Twitter? Do I even want to know?


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

She looks tiny


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Blissmark said:


> Hell yes to Yuka Sakazaki!
> 
> @BOSS of Bel-Air why is Maki Itoh referring to herself as the God of Love and Piss on Twitter? Do I even want to know?


*Her gimmick is being vulgar since she learned all of the bad words in English first.*


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Oh this should be fun. She is awesome.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

I have no clue what she is like in the ring or what her promos are like. She does have a unique enough look to stand out and her tweets, from what little I've seen since I don't use Twitter, have a charismatic feel about them.

Here's hoping she isn't dog shit when it comes to actual wrestling. I'm hyped.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Lorromire said:


> I have no clue what she is like in the ring or what her promos are like. She does have a unique enough look to stand out and her tweets, from what little I've seen since I don't use Twitter, have a charismatic feel about them.
> 
> Here's hoping she isn't dog shit when it comes to actual wrestling. I'm hyped.


You know that youtube exist right ?


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> You know that youtube exist right ?


What is YouTube?

I'm not going to go look up a 5m snippet. I don't like spoilers so I'd rather find out on the day of her match what she is like.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> * She's one of the few Joshi wrestlers that have much more to offer than ring work alone.*


no, you just don't know the scene and what you are talking about.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> no, you just don't know the scene and what you are talking about.


*You being mad isn't going to magically give the other joshis a personality. Thanks for the bump though.*


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

She's hella cute. Looking forward to seeing what she can do. 

I wish Ivelisse was announced for the tourney. She could have be in Nyla Rose's place.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Never seen her or a lot of these joshi talents before. I'm interested to see them for the first time and who stands out.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

I’m so happy and Maki is one of fav but don’t sleep on Veny (formerly known as Asuka but changed her name for obvious reasons). Only 22, 5 years of experience, freelanced in many Japanese promotions (starting in WAVE where she wrestled Shida a lot) and Wrestle-1 where she tagged with Hana Kimura. She also spent a long time in DDT doing intergender matches. She's a breakout star waiting to happen.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> I’m so happy and Maki is one of fav but don’t sleep on Veny (formerly known as Asuka but changed her name for obvious reasons). Only 22, 5 years of experience, freelanced in many Japanese promotions (starting in WAVE where she wrestled Shida a lot) and Wrestle-1 where she tagged with Hana Kimura. She also spent a long time in DDT doing intergender matches. She's a breakout star waiting to happen.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



She's amazing but I don't know if I'd like her to go to any major Ameriocan promotion. Have you seen some recent posts on certain issues? She'd get a ton of hate by a significant portion of the audience based on that alone.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

For those who aren't aware of some of the participants.









A Primer to the Japanese Side of the AEW Women’s Eliminator Tournament


Everything you need to know about the eight Japanese competitors in AEW's upcoming Women's Eliminator Tournament.




www.voicesofwrestling.com


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Who did what now.


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

I was looking for a different falling headbutt cause its kinda funny but couldn't find it. 

Part of her charm is how vulgar she is. She throws up them middle fingers quite a lot


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *You being mad isn't going to magically give the other joshis a personality. Thanks for the bump though.*


you are welcome for the bump Brad, I know it made your day.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

She looks cute and from the short clips Ive seen she has more charisma than 60% of the AEW womens devision combined. Looking forward to her wrestling.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

After watching some Maki Itoh footage on Youtube, I really hope JR is still calling the Japanese side of the tournament because I NEED to hear how he would react to this LOL


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Is this still her entrance theme ?


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1357444033363275780
Cody throwing his support behind Maki. That vulgar charm already working from an ocean away


----------



## tower_ (Nov 19, 2020)

She cant wrestle and her gimmick only works in a foreign setting. If she ever came over to America it would get old after 2 weeks


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Can she speak english?


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

Hadn't heard of her before this bit I'm already sold lol. Give me Itoh v Riho stat 🤩


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213398516451528705
Maybe in the future this rematch will happen in AEW but this likely a one time thing for Maki for the time being. 

Riho vs Maki happened years ago as well. I couldn't find a free video for the match.

Go to 12 minutes here for some highlights


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Itoh vs Britt should be the final with Britt going over. No questions asked.*


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Itoh vs Britt should be the final with Britt going over. No questions asked.*


Britt will not be in the final


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

If you find this girl attractive you have an anime pillow


----------



## ECFuckinW (Jun 29, 2020)

Bestiswaswillbe said:


> If you find this girl attractive you have an anime pillow


If you don't you're pillow has trumps face and a strategically placed hole in it .


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

ECFuckinW said:


> If you don't you're pillow has trumps face and a strategically placed hole in it .


That doesn't even make sense.


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

Klitschko said:


> That doesn't even make sense.


First of all I'm Canadian so swing and a miss. 2ndly I find it funny that Trump isn't even his president anymore but still lives in his head. It's so absurd as an outsider.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

If these Joshi's are happy to play STRONG STYLE then I'm looking forward to women being dropped on their heads. Half of this isn't going to be on Dark is it?


----------



## ECFuckinW (Jun 29, 2020)

Klitschko said:


> That doesn't even make sense.


Not supposed to hehe


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Another shitty Joshi, boo


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Another shitty Joshi, boo


*We gon fight about this one!*


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *We gon fight about this one!*


I ain't fighting lol, outside of Asuka and Minoru Suzuki Japanese wrestlers are bleh lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> I ain't fighting lol, outside of Asuka and Minoru Suzuki Japanese wrestlers are bleh lol


*You should know by now I don't endorse charisma vacuums. Itoh is on Asuka's level in terms of charisma. I just hope she doesn't slip up and yell MOTHERFUCKERS live on TV.*


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

Maki gimmick is she wants to be the cutest wrestler in the world because she was legit let go from her idol group and said the reason why cause she was "ugly"

I'm not sure though if her being let was cause she's ugly is a wrestling storyline thing or a real reason but idol culture over there sounds messed up.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Her gimmick is being vulgar since she learned all of the bad words in English first.*


I may like that. Just have her come to AEW and speak only curse words in english. LMFAO


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Chan Hung said:


> I may like that. Just have her come to AEW and speak only curse words in english. LMFAO


Screaming in Japanese is scarier lol, Io Shirai was frightening when she was heel


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Yet another small child? And this one claims to be the God of piss? The hell is wrong with some of you?


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> And this one claims to be the God of piss?












WAT?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Shock Street said:


> View attachment 97014
> 
> 
> WAT?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1356384748545798144


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

Since quite a few of yall were talking about that tweet I gonna post it. Two Sheds got their first lol. Here's an older one and probably the original tweet.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238093152667361282


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

45banshee said:


> Since quite a few of yall were talking about that tweet I gonna post it. Two Sheds got their first lol. Here's an older one and probably the original tweet.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238093152667361282


Yeah, it should be pointed out this was not a one time thing heh.


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

Two Sheds said:


> Yeah, it should be pointed out this was not a one time thing heh.


Yeah and come to think of it I think this was the tweet I discovered her cause it was going around. I found out about Maki last year. 

This might trigger some people but she's like a cute small version of Stone Cold she way she throws them middle fingers around and cuss your ass out. Shes different she stand out.

If Cody has any pull in the womens division or at least this tournament Maki will get a few wins. Maybe to the finals


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

45banshee said:


> Yeah and come to think of it I think this was the tweet I discovered her cause it was going around. I found out about Maki last year.
> 
> This might trigger some people but she's like a cute small version of Stone Cold she way she throws them middle fingers around and cuss your ass out. Shes different she stand out.
> 
> If Cody has any pull in the womens division or at least this tournament Maki will get a few wins. Maybe to the finals


*I won't slander Cody for at least two weeks if Maki makes it to the finals. Loved the public endorsement.*


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I won't slander Cody for at least two weeks if Maki makes it to the finals. Loved the public endorsement.*


Lol I don't even watch the men on AEW to get mad at them cause WWE takes up enough of my weekly time. With AEW I only watch the women. Ill watch if they have hardcore match like they did with Moxley and Omega.

How does this tournament work anyway? Is it Americans vs Americans and Japan vs Japan in Japan. Then when its the final two its American vs Japan in the final round.. I guess here in America? Is that how the tournament is set up? 

Still don't why Britt Baker is not next in line for a title shot. In fact I think its about time she gets the title


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*She's more believable AGAINST MEN than Marko Stunt @Two Sheds. Just watch her and you'll get the hype.

@45banshee if I'm understanding correctly, Japan has their own bracket and USA has their own bracket, and the winners of each will face each other in the final.*


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *She's more believable AGAINST MEN than Marko Stunt @Two Sheds. Just watch her and you'll get the hype.
> 
> @45banshee if I'm understanding correctly, Japan has their own bracket and USA has their own bracket, and the winners of each will face each other in the final.*


Saying someone is more believable against men than Marko is pretty much describing almost all adults heh.


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *She's more believable AGAINST MEN than Marko Stunt @Two Sheds. Just watch her and you'll get the hype.
> 
> @45banshee if I'm understanding correctly, Japan has their own bracket and USA has their own bracket, and the winners of each will face each other in the final.*



I though so as well and I guess the finalist in Japan will fly to America and take on the finalist of the American bracket. 

As much as I'm a fan of Maki in no way shape or form should her or any of the Japanese women be taking on Shida and possibly winning or not the title. 

Should be someone already signed with AEW


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

@Two Sheds is right. The fuck is wrong with some of you. Can anyone explain this god of piss thing lol?


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Does she mean _the god of being pissed off_?


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

That tagline of hers needs to go. Schoolgirls wrestling, and one of them is the "God of Piss and Love"? That´s not wrestling, it´s some weird Japanese fetish.


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

Be hilarious if she tweeted "I am the god of fuck" to see people's reaction. That old Marilyn Mason.

This would definitely ruffle some feathers if people found this old tweet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1261102460413734913


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Maybe she just likes to piss in the faces of her Japanese men. That’s a fetish in different circles around the world lol. Ask R. Kelly he prolly thinks he’s the God of Piss too.


----------



## tower_ (Nov 19, 2020)

Klitschko said:


> @Two Sheds is right. The fuck is wrong with some of you. Can anyone explain this god of piss thing lol?


her entire gimmick is that shes vulgar. it works in the context of her character (she "failed" as the kind of fake cutesy pedobait persona youd expect out of japan) and fed (which leans into those types) but its very one note and combined with her mediocre wrestling ability is the reason shes kind of topped out as a midcard attraction in that fed

it wont work in the US because that context doesnt really exist anymore here. even an attempted Britney Spears/Aguilera parody would be out of touch today. 

I guess one bonus (or negative, depending on your view) is that her presence might cause Chris Brookes to show up


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Prosper said:


> Maybe she just likes to piss in the faces of her Japanese men. That’s a fetish in different circles around the world lol. Ask R. Kelly he prolly thinks he’s the God of Piss too.


I think you have a point 🤔 

Maki Itoh fans. Would you let her pee on you?


----------



## ECFuckinW (Jun 29, 2020)

If her gimmick is being vulgar it's not going to work so well in AEW that just censored the good brothers last match.


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

Funny you mention that cause she learned what golden shower meant a month ago lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1347353260953255940


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Simp nation XD


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1359115986276786176


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I hope they put Itoh in the finals just to piss off Cornette now. The rant will be glorious 😂*


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I hope they put Itoh in the finals just to piss off Cornette now. The rant will be glorious 😂*


I want her to call him a mother fucker with a middle finger thrown up. Jim might like her a little more but still probably go on a ten minute rant about her and this whole tournament.

Out of all the female Japan wrestlers in this thing Maki is most likely the most known and liked. And if she's freelance and she really wants to wrestle for AEW maybe she can be signed to them or do some kind of deal where she can work both AEW and some Japan promotions.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

45banshee said:


> Funny you mention that cause she learned what golden shower meant a month ago lol
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1347353260953255940


Well, I guess she met Kenny.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

45banshee said:


> I want her to call him a mother fucker with a middle finger thrown up. Jim might like her a little more but still probably go on a ten minute rant about her and this whole tournament.
> 
> Out of all the female Japan wrestlers in this thing Maki is most likely the most known and liked. And if she's freelance and she really wants to wrestle for AEW maybe she can be signed to them or do some kind of deal where she can work both AEW and some Japan promotions.


*I want her to win her first match and TNT to censor " F*** YOU JIM CORNETTE!!!" He'll have no choice but to watch the match and pick it apart since he fast forwards all but Rhea and Charlotte.*


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I hope they put Itoh in the finals just to piss off Cornette now. The rant will be glorious 😂*


"God damn, they had Rihooooo vs Itooooooh in the finals. Twinkletoes' wet dream match. I would take the piss out of this match but we all know they were saving it up to celebrate with him afterwards."


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> "God damn, they had Rihooooo vs Itooooooh in the finals. Twinkletoes' wet dream match. I would take the piss out of this match but we all know they were saving it up to celebrate with him afterwards."


*I READ THIS IN HIS VOICE 🤣🤣🤣🤣*


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

She is cute, swears a good amount, has a character and is an average in-ring wrestler. You would think Attitude Era fans would love her.

I am all for giving anyone a chance in the right context. She seems to have some buzz and could provide some personality. She won't win it and likely won't even appear on Dynamite, so I don't know why Corny has his panties in a bunch.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Prized Fighter said:


> She is cute, swears a good amount, has a character and is an average in-ring wrestler. You would think Attitude Era fans would love her.
> 
> I am all for giving anyone a chance in the right context. She seems to have some buzz and could provide some personality. She won't win it and likely won't even appear on Dynamite, so I don't know why Corny has his panties in a bunch.


Pretty sure the only panties involved here are being purchased on eBay by her fans.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Cornette is flat out trolling, in a reply he admits he doesn't even watch joshi so he's judging her solely on appearance.

Ito has 'it' and there are not that many wrestlers nowadays who do. She's charismatic as hell and knows how to work the crowd. From my limited experience of seeing her, her ring work is not awful even if there's room for improvement. A reminder that she's only a four-year pro. She had a really stiff and violent match against Yamashita recently. I found it far more interesting than the typical American women's match. Highlights:


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

Many are coming to the defense of Maki cause Corny admitted he's never seen a single match of hers he's basically going by her ring gear and tweets.

But yeah I'm at work and I thought in my head "So Rihooooooooo and Maki Itoooohhhhhhhh(high pitched voice) had a match!' I almost laughed at that.

So they have Riho on the American bracket. Found that out today


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

I cant wait after this tournament when we have another tournament to decide who will be in the next tournament after that tournament has ended.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1359126271989530628

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

So looks like Cucknette already getting triggered xD


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Brodus Clay said:


> So looks like Cucknette already getting triggered xD


I wish people on here would actually learn what words mean. A man who is in an open relationship and is allowed to sleep with others as well is a swinger, not a cuck. How hard is this?


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

Fuck it I'm buying a Maki Itoh respect army shirt 



https://www.redbubble.com/i/t-shirt/Respect-Maki-Itoh-by-Videosick/43473685.WFLAH?utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=g.pla+notset&country_code=US&gclid=Cj0KCQiAgomBBhDXARIsAFNyUqOypLnQzJiu569dAXXryehJn4b8za6rh1j72wGuk08jUTCmbgBei-UaAqrIEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Two Sheds said:


> I wish people on here would actually learn what words mean. A man who is in an open relationship and is allowed to sleep with others as well is a swinger, not a cuck. How hard is this?


Being called Swingette doesn´t fit the agenda.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Brodus Clay said:


> Okay cuck.


So you just choose to be willfully ignorant...OK then.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Two Sheds said:


> So you just choose to be willfully ignorant...OK then.


Okay Cucknette.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Brodus Clay said:


> Okay Cucknette.


Are you 12?


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Two Sheds said:


> Are you 12?


Are you a member of the Cucknette army?


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> Are you 12?


Thing is though corny was letting his wife get greasy with other dudes.....nowhere has there been accusations from couples .....its single wrestlers saying they had to bed the beast to get a push.....not swinging which requires you swap partners,corny just likes to watch lol.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Brodus Clay said:


> Are you a member of the Cucknette army?


No, I am not a member of things that only exist in your mind.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Thing is though corny was letting his wife get greasy with other dudes.....nowhere has there been accusations from couples .....its single wrestlers saying they had to bed the beast to get a push.....not swinging which requires you swap partners,corny just likes to watch lol.


So the argument is because no couples have accused him of wrongdoing, he is not a swinger? Weird way to square that circle. He claims he and his wife are swingers. Easy as that.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Cornette's rant on Itoh was everything you'd expect it to be 😂*


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)




----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Holy shit I laughed so hard at that Cornette review of the God of piss Maki Itoh hahahaha. I have never before listened to him much because he comes off as such an asshole but this was epic and 100 percent accurate.


Looks like a 13 year old
dresses like a 13 year old
acts like a 13 year old
speaks like a 13 year old that just learned to swear


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

Cornette literally tweeted "I won't be joshing with the "joshis" as I've actually got a life and I'm a fan of pro wrestling."
When someone asked if he had ever even seen a match of hers, then - when called out by someone saying Joshi are pro wrestlers - followed it up with
"No they're not, they cosplay them on TV."
He's a huge prick, and extremely racist towards anyone Japanese.Waiting for the degenerates, that defend Cornette's blatant racism and misogyny like their life depends on it...


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

I understand having a crush on Japanese women. They are fucking beautiful, and for example my biggest wrestling crush would be a Japanese woman from WWE. I just don't get how some dudes blow their load over this. 

















Instead of a real woman like this

















Does anybody see the damn difference here???


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Tell it like it is said:


> Cornette literally tweeted "I won't be joshing with the "joshis" as I've actually got a life and I'm a fan of pro wrestling."
> When someone asked if he had ever even seen a match of hers, then - when called out by someone saying Joshi are pro wrestlers - followed it up with
> "No they're not, they cosplay them on TV."
> He's a huge prick, and extremely racist towards anyone Japanese.Waiting for the degenerates, that defend Cornette's blatant racism and misogyny like their life depends on it...


That’s not racism — that’s telling it like it is. None of these women work like Chigusa, Toyota or Aja Kong. It’s an even more fetishised off-shoot of what those women did. Just because they are in Japan working for a Japanese promotion doesn’t mean they get a pass.

I don’t think this counts as misogyny either. Grading women wrestlers on a different curve is kind of degrading and misogynistic in its own sense. Plus, Cornette likes plenty of women’s wrestlers. He grades them all on the same playing field.

This seems like an attempt to dismiss the critic instead of the criticism. Or dismiss the criticism on false moral grounds, when moral questions could be raised in reversed. Like is it thing fair game to infantilise someone for the purposes of “entertainment.” Is modern Japanese women’s wrestling empowering or exploitative? How are the talent treated? What age are they broken in?

These are fair questions, and they’re heavy questions, so just be careful where you draw moral lines.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Klitschko said:


> I understand having a crush on Japanese women. They are fucking beautiful, and for example my biggest wrestling crush would be a Japanese woman from WWE. I just don't get how some dudes blow their load over this.
> 
> View attachment 97069
> View attachment 97070
> ...


Yeah, this is exactly it. The issue is the fetish with liking women to dress up and act like underage girls. That produces people like Itoh. I am a huge fan of Asuka and Shida, but not so much Riho and Itoh. There is way too much black and white thinking on this. Simple minded thinkers like to tell me I hate Japanese wrestlers/people and that is hilariously not true.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

I haven't seen Maki Ioth at all, but the tweets and stuff she does is a mixture of weird, yet hilarious in a way. The cute japanese girl actually being vulgar as hell is a funny gimmick, although I'm not sure how it is going to translate if they do anything with her in AEW (which I don't see happening too much). If anything, her gimmick reminds me of the musician Poppy, cute blonde girl with a higher voice who actually does like metal and stuff while appearing innocent. 

Meanwhile, Cornette's own opinion of Japanese women as a whole is a major turn off, among other things, and I think to put a lot of them in this fetish-esque box is really unfair to a lot of them and good and talented they are. Its hard to really know if he actually genuinely just dislikes the vast majority of them, or if he's just playing up a gimmick, I find both options just stupid really. I would hope he isn't xenophobic or something, but who the hell knows.

It's stuff like this that makes me not want to listen to him, and why I don't (on top of the general negativity of it all. I get how he will make good points and all, but it just is tiring to listen to and really not that funny in all honesty).


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

And yes, Klitsch — one is designed to appeal to men who like little girls. The other is a woman wearing wrestling attire.


The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> I haven't seen Maki Ioth at all, but the tweets and stuff she does is a mixture of weird, yet hilarious in a way. The cute japanese girl actually being vulgar as hell is a funny gimmick, although I'm not sure how it is going to translate if they do anything with her in AEW (which I don't see happening too much). If anything, her gimmick reminds me of the musician Poppy, cute blonde girl with a higher voice who actually does like metal and stuff while appearing innocent.
> 
> Meanwhile, Cornette's own opinion of Japanese women as a whole is a major turn off, among other things, and I think to put a lot of them in this fetish-esque box is really unfair to a lot of them and good and talented they are. Its hard to really know if he actually genuinely just dislikes the vast majority of them, or if he's just playing up a gimmick, I find both options just stupid really. I would hope he isn't xenophobic or something, but who the hell knows.
> 
> It's stuff like this that makes me not want to listen to him, and why I don't (on top of the general negativity of it all. I get how he will make good points and all, but it just is tiring to listen to and really not that funny in all honesty).


He’s a fan of Japanese women wrestlers. Just not the ones that do the exploitative gimmicks. The thing that is “gimmick” about it (if you want to think about it like that), is that I think he is proving a point about how one (Riho, for example) can spoil the bunch for a lot of fans. It’s more a point about protecting the business and letting people in who will cheapen what you do.

I think this is a general point about the women, because they do sooooo many women’s matches that try to present them like the men, as opposed to pushing them to their actual strengths.

It would be the same thing if every match on NXT had two 300lbs guys going at it in every match. Pretty soon Jim would start skipping over them. One of his favourite sayings is “if you have too many giants, you’ve got no giants.”


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

The Wood said:


> He’s a fan of Japanese women wrestlers. Just not the ones that do the exploitative gimmicks. The thing that is “gimmick” about it (if you want to think about it like that), is that I think he is proving a point about how one (Riho, for example) can spoil the bunch for a lot of fans. It’s more a point about protecting the business and letting people in who will cheapen what you do.
> 
> I think this is a general point about the women, because they do sooooo many women’s matches that try to present them like the men, as opposed to pushing them to their actual strengths.
> 
> It would be the same thing if every match on NXT had two 300lbs guys going at it in every match. Pretty soon Jim would start skipping over them. One of his favourite sayings is “if you have too many giants, you’ve got no giants.”


I don't understand exactly then what was wrong with Riho then, since she seemed to be well liked overall and wrestled a style which actually worked for her size, similar to Darby. I mean it isn't the first time we've seen smaller, petite women play a role well in wrestling, AJ Lee and Alexa Bliss play roles well despite their rather small sizes (AJ specifically was downright tiny against some of the women). 

Even the matches that Riho did never felt like they were trying to copy the men, I'm honestly not even sure what you are referring to there. 

But yeah, the clips and some of the videos I've watched of Cornette definitely give off that vibe to me, maybe they don't to you I suppose.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> I haven't seen Maki Ioth at all, but the tweets and stuff she does is a mixture of weird, yet hilarious in a way. The cute japanese girl actually being vulgar as hell is a funny gimmick, although I'm not sure how it is going to translate if they do anything with her in AEW (which I don't see happening too much). If anything, her gimmick reminds me of the musician Poppy, cute blonde girl with a higher voice who actually does like metal and stuff while appearing innocent.
> 
> Meanwhile, Cornette's own opinion of Japanese women as a whole is a major turn off, among other things, and I think to put a lot of them in this fetish-esque box is really unfair to a lot of them and good and talented they are. Its hard to really know if he actually genuinely just dislikes the vast majority of them, or if he's just playing up a gimmick, I find both options just stupid really. I would hope he isn't xenophobic or something, but who the hell knows.
> 
> It's stuff like this that makes me not want to listen to him, and why I don't (on top of the general negativity of it all. I get how he will make good points and all, but it just is tiring to listen to and really not that funny in all honesty).


 He really seems to have some issues with women in wrestling, i remember his things about Asuka and Io Shirai.
His cult is impossible.But if those fucks can defend his comments on Jade Cargill then they can defend anything.He basically said the only way Jade Cargill would be in this storyline, is if Shaq(who is 20 years older) is F'ing her. Cornette is way more similar to trump than he would like to admit.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

@Tell it like it is, what did he say about Asuka and Shirai?


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Klitschko said:


> @Tell it like it is, what did he say about Asuka and Shirai?







The only thing I remembered was when he basically trashed Asuka because of his dislike of Riho, basically complained about japanese women's wrestlers in general and labeled them all as schoolgirls. Even his YT comments section disagreed with him on that one. He just came across like a big cunt here to me, and I just really have disliked him since stuff like this. This is what I meant where there definitely seems to be some weird xenophobia type feelings here.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> The only thing I remembered was when he basically trashed Asuka because of his dislike of Riho, basically complained about japanese women's wrestlers in general and labeled them all as schoolgirls. Even his YT comments section disagreed with him on that one. He just came across like a big cunt here to me, and I just really have disliked him since stuff like this. This is what I meant where there definitely seems to be some weird xenophobia type feelings here.


I also remember another video of Cornette, proclaiming he won't ever watch Sasha wrestle because she only wrestles 'Kabuki Dancers when Kairi was there or Japanese school girls' referring to IO Shirai


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> I don't understand exactly then what was wrong with Riho then, since she seemed to be well liked overall and wrestled a style which actually worked for her size, similar to Darby. I mean it isn't the first time we've seen smaller, petite women play a role well in wrestling, AJ Lee and Alexa Bliss play roles well despite their rather small sizes (AJ specifically was downright tiny against some of the women).
> 
> Even the matches that Riho did never felt like they were trying to copy the men, I'm honestly not even sure what you are referring to there.
> 
> But yeah, the clips and some of the videos I've watched of Cornette definitely give off that vibe to me, maybe they don't to you I suppose.


Riho was fucking AWFUL, friend. I don’t know what you are talking about there. She would literally bounce off her opponents with zero impact and would need to take extra steps to run the ropes.

Compare that to Manami Toyota, who had a fucking rhythm to everything she did, and would leap to the top rope without missing a beat like Riho does. And Cornette likes her. Because it’s a talent thing, not an ethnicity or gender thing.

The guy has called women-based promotions before and has trained women he is clearly very supportive of. The first person in wrestling he ever managed was a woman (not that that was his call, specifically). And I’m not saying people in those spots can’t be misogynist, per se — but listen to what the guy actually says and not what people on the internet say about what he says.



Klitschko said:


> @Tell it like it is, what did he say about Asuka and Shirai?


I can answer that: After getting so burnt out on Riho, he decided he didn’t have time to watch Japanese women’s wrestling on the other program, unless they’re in there with someone he genuinely cares about. He hasn’t been impressed with Io Shirai because he thought the garbage can spots in that War Games match were stupid (which is valid criticism).

He also found the Asuka/Kairi Sane gimmick where they rant in broken English kinda racist, funnily enough.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

The Wood said:


> Riho was fucking AWFUL, friend. I don’t know what you are talking about there. She would literally bounce off her opponents with zero impact and would need to take extra steps to run the ropes.
> 
> Compare that to Manami Toyota, who had a fucking rhythm to everything she did, and would leap to the top rope without missing a beat like Riho does. And Cornette likes her. Because it’s a talent thing, not an ethnicity or gender thing.
> 
> The guy has called women-based promotions before and has trained women he is clearly very supportive of. The first person in wrestling he ever managed was a woman (not that that was his call, specifically). And I’m not saying people in those spots can’t be misogynist, per se — but listen to what the guy actually says and not what people on the internet say about what he says.


Seems rather unfair to compare her to arguably one of the greatest wrestlers ever in many people's circles, and maybe the greatest women's wrestler ever. I would hope he can like somebody at that level regardless of gender.

Sorry though, I didn't find her awful like you do. I thought she always worked pretty well as an underdog, she had some of my favorite women's matches the last few years with Emi Sakura and Nyla, the latter which I still think is Nyla's best match due to the fabulous david/goliath thing they had in that match. We're just gonna end up with different opinions on that one. 

And no, I've listened to him make good arguments, please don't tell me that my opinion on Cornette is manufactured from what the people who hate him on the internet say about him. If you want to defend stuff like he said there, be my guest, but it pissed me off to where I don't want to listen to the guy. Even with Boss made the threads with the AEW reviews, I actually tried listening to a couple of the videos he linked, but just couldn't do it. The negativity of them was just unbearable to me and I didn't even really find it funny either. He just strikes a weird, unsettling cord for me, even if he does still make good points (which I acknowledge he does for sure). I may really dislike him, but he's no dope, he does have a good mind for the business still obviously. But he just feels like a guy who is just playing up a gimmick for clicks, when he is above it.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> Seems rather unfair to compare her to arguably one of the greatest wrestlers ever in many people's circles, and maybe the greatest women's wrestler ever. I would hope he can like somebody at that level regardless of gender.
> 
> Sorry though, I didn't find her awful like you do. I thought she always worked pretty well as an underdog, she had some of my favorite women's matches the last few years with Emi Sakura and Nyla, the latter which I still think is Nyla's best match due to the fabulous david/goliath thing they had in that match. We're just gonna end up with different opinions on that one.
> 
> And no, I've listened to him make good arguments, please don't tell me that my opinion on Cornette is manufactured from what the people who hate him on the internet say about him. If you want to defend stuff like he said there, be my guest, but it pissed me off to where I don't want to listen to the guy. Even with Boss made the threads with the AEW reviews, I actually tried listening to a couple of the videos he linked, but just couldn't do it. The negativity of them was just unbearable to me and I didn't even really find it funny either. He just strikes a weird, unsettling cord for me, even if he does still make good points (which I acknowledge he does for sure). I may really dislike him, but he's no dope, he does have a good mind for the business still obviously. But he just feels like a guy who is just playing up a gimmick for clicks, when he is above it.


Hell, I don’t care if you listen to Cornette or not. I respect the kudos you give him there. We can agree to disagree on the gimmick thing. I don’t find his negativity off-putting at all. It sounds pretty justified in most cases to me. I’m not going to try and force you to see things my way or anything, but there is a lot of misinformation out there — that’s all.

For the record, if you are supposed to be presented as this great women’s wrestler, I don’t think it’s unfair to compare you to one of the best. It’s lofty, but it should be. Being a great wrestler _should_ be care.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Cornette's rant on Itoh was everything you'd expect it to be 😂*


God bless Jim Cornette for telling it like it is. It was also so funny I almost fell off the toilet seat.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

The Wood said:


> Hell, I don’t care if you listen to Cornette or not. I respect the kudos you give him there. We can agree to disagree on the gimmick thing. I don’t find his negativity off-putting at all. It sounds pretty justified in most cases to me. I’m not going to try and force you to see things my way or anything, but there is a lot of misinformation out there — that’s all.
> 
> For the record, if you are supposed to be presented as this great women’s wrestler, I don’t think it’s unfair to compare you to one of the best. It’s lofty, but it should be. Being a great wrestler _should_ be care.


It's cool, if you like him and stuff more power to ya. 

And of course everybody should want to be as good as the best, but she is only like 23 lol. At least for this comparison you used Toyota, which was a nice change. I swear, if I had a dime for the amount of threads I see comparing every wrestler to Austin or Rock, I'd have a couple thousand dollars just in the last few months alone.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> It's cool, if you like him and stuff more power to ya.
> 
> And of course everybody should want to be as good as the best, but she is only like 23 lol. At least for this comparison you used Toyota, which was a nice change. I swear, if I had a dime for the amount of threads I see comparing every wrestler to Austin or Rock, I'd have a couple thousand dollars just in the last few months alone.


And that’s lofty praise that’s going to crush them, lol. But there’s something in being compared to the best when you are the best. It’s obviously fine to be different in your own way though. The best are kind of timeless.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Jim will make Itoh huge in the western pro wrestling community. She will overtake Kenny in terms of being the biggest target for his weekly rants. I am pretty happy that he is promoting her.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> Jim will make Itoh huge in the western pro wrestling community. She will overtake Kenny in terms of being the biggest target for his weekly rants. I am pretty happy that he is promoting her.



*Especially since someone just vindicated his fetish rant.*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1359495510328025089


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Especially since someone just vindicated his fetish rant.*
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1359495510328025089


Iv seen this gif a while back. More n more I think of Kenny as another Joey Ryan.

But here in the US was not much better. You had Rikish put his big ass on people both females and males. Xpac and a few female wrestlers had the bronco buster where you bounced repeatedly your wide open crotch on their opponents faces.

And to top it all off the owner of WWE/F would pull his pants down and show his bare ass to everywhere do someone can be on their knees and kiss his bare ass also both males and females. So really US ain't much better when it comes to this.

Back to the thread topic I guess Jim missed that Maki retweeted his post with the Deity of shit line with her covered in chocolate like its 💩 by the time he made his rant video lol

All Jim and this whole tournament is doing is giving her more exposure and fans. Since the AEW tounry was announced shes gained about 5000 Twitter followers if not more since that time


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

45banshee said:


> Iv seen this gif a while back. More n more I think of Kenny as another Joey Ryan.
> 
> But here in the US was not much better. You had Rikish put his big ass on people both females and males. Xpac and a few female wrestlers had the bronco buster where you bounced repeatedly your wide open crotch on their opponents faces.
> 
> ...


*You say that like it's not Jim's life's work to condemn The Attitude Era every time he wakes up. And yeah, this was recorded before their Twitter exchange, but he did see the s*** post and respond to it.*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1359117130508234757


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

To be honest if she is a heel and acts like a bitch i may like her. We dont need more Riho like girls.


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

I know Cornette hates Shawn Michaels probably even more than Bret Hart lol. You would think Shawn was having the grudge match with Jim. He also hates the kooky spooky stuff like I know he never liked the fireballs and lighting from Kane and Undertaker. Jim just likes straight up no nonsense wrestling. 

For all the fans yelling they want a more edgy product a more adult not so kid friendly wrestler here you go in Maki Itoh


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

There's been a lot of buzz around this girl for a while now, what with all the Icon stuff and the full on promos. 

I'm looking forward to seeing her work in AEW.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> At least for this comparison you used Toyota, which was a nice change. I swear, if I had a dime for the amount of threads I see comparing every wrestler to Austin or Rock, I'd have a couple thousand dollars just in the last few months alone.


Using Toyota when talking about joshi or women's wrestling in general is as trite as using Rock and Austin when talking about male wrestlers, since she's practicaly the one almost everyone mentions when talking about the next big name in female wrestling. And this is a bit baffling cause at least Austin and Rock are, alongside Hogan, the 3 clear biggest names of the American scene the past 40 years, meanwhile, with Toyota A) early 90s wasn't the only boom AJW had, nor the most mainstream. B)Manami Toyota wasn't the only big name or draw of that era or that promotion. C)Hell, she wasn't even the catalyst for the boom nor the biggest name of that boom. Both Akira Hokuto and Aja Kong were bigger deals overall, and Kyoko Inoue and Bull Nakano were as big as Manami was during their respective peaks.

Hell, you could say Bull Nakano was more instrumental in causing the early 90s boom with her title run and feud with Aja Kong while, by the time Toyota finally became the top name, the boom ended the following year (though this was mainly due to a combination of management incurring in debt, Kyoko leaving mid push and the other big names doing a mass exodus to either GAEA or to create their own promotions).And other promotions had equally big names like Megumi Kudo and Toyoda in FMW, Shinobu Kandori for LLPW and Dynamite Kansai in JWP.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

AthleticGirth said:


> There's been a lot of buzz around this girl for a while now, what with all the Icon stuff and the full on promos.
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing her work in AEW.


*That's exactly why she got her own thread, because I knew she would generate the most buzz, and here we are.*


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

Maki's own thread about to have as many replies as the whole tournament its self. 

I guess Maki's match will be March 1 Monday on YouTube. Let's see if AEW will allow her to do her signature middle finger pose in the ring


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

45banshee said:


> Maki's own thread about to have as many replies as the whole tournament its self.
> 
> I guess Maki's match will be March 1 Monday on YouTube. Let's see if AEW will allow her to do her signature middle finger pose in the ring


*Can you show me something about the Japanese women wrestling on youtube? It's a complete fuck up if they don't get Maki on TV after all this hype.*


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

45banshee said:


> Maki's own thread about to have as many replies as the whole tournament its self.
> 
> I guess Maki's match will be March 1 Monday on YouTube. Let's see if AEW will allow her to do her signature middle finger pose in the ring


Sucks that they can’t get them all here. I’d like to see Maki on Dynamite given what I’ve learned about her in the past week or so. They can’t even have fans in the dojo they’re holding the tournament in.


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

Not sure if all the matches from Japan will be on YouTube every Monday cause I watched the video on mute at work. But the first match is on Monday next week.

Reading the comment section theres already huge support for Maki Itoh. Many want her to win.

Whoever wins in the Japan bracket im sure will be flown to US for the final match on either Dynamite or maybe ppv. From what I read Maki is a freelance wrestlers shes not really signed to any promotion. If AEW really is her dream and if she doesn't mind living in the US for a couple to a few years id say she should reach the final to get Maki over here and sign her to a AEW deal


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

So this website is saying all 4 first round matches will be on Monday 15th and not a week to week thing like I thought 









Japan side of AEW Women's title eliminator tourney starting Monday


AEW is wasting no time getting into their Women's title contender eliminator tournament, announcing on Dynamite that all four first round matches from the




www.f4wonline.com


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Especially since someone just vindicated his fetish rant.*
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1359495510328025089


Cornette proven right again. And that shit does give off Joey Ryan vibes. I’m telling you...be careful how much you support this shit, because it may not hold up well.


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

Lol haven't listened to it yet but Jim giving Maki Itoh a bigger spotlight than last time


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

45banshee said:


> Lol haven't listened to it yet but Jim giving Maki Itoh a bigger spotlight than last time


That was amazing. Cornette just reading from Itoh’s Wiki page is hilarious.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

45banshee said:


> Lol haven't listened to it yet but Jim giving Maki Itoh a bigger spotlight than last time


To bad, he is right about some of the fans. A few take these japanese women wrestling (generally) too serious and others think too much "inside" AEW (e.g., Omega) evaluation of issues. Stuff isn`t good, just because it comes from japan and stuff isn`t good, just because a few guys at AEW pretend it to be. It can be good or bad in both cases.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

45banshee said:


> Lol haven't listened to it yet but Jim giving Maki Itoh a bigger spotlight than last time


*Jim's going to f*** around and get the title put on her if he keeps this up 🤣*


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Jim really is not a fan of the Japanese.


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

Looking forward to Maki and this tournament in general. I hope Maki wins and we get to see her on Dynamite in Florida.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Geeee said:


> Jim really is not a fan of the Japanese.


Did you listen to the video? He’s not critical of her because she’s Japanese.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

AEW have brought in New Japan and DDT commentator Haruo Maruta to do a special Japanese commentary version of Monday's matches with Shida. This will be a separate version to the American one and should get some Japanese eyes on the tournament. Maruta is one of the best PBP guys in Japan.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> Jim's going to f*** around and get the title put on her if he keeps this up 🤣


That would be good for her and it would be good for Jim, but for AEW it would be lame. AEW needs to break out of the clichees we already got about them.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

The Wood said:


> Did you listen to the video? He’s not critical of her because she’s Japanese.


I did listen to the video. I understand he said that he doesn't have a problem with the Japanese several times.

He always has negative comments about Japanese wrestling, women's wrestling and Japanese women's wrestling. He said some pretty shitty things about Riho based only on her physical appearance


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

So Jim so triggered by this gal that I ended checking what's the deal with this girl, so I got into an amateur mini documental, it's actually an interisting background there, not saying I'm a fan and dunno if what she does tranfer well to wrestling (didn't watch a match of her), but seems based on her fans comments her forte it's her character, so shes like some kind of Miz?


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Geeee said:


> I did listen to the video. I understand he said that he doesn't have a problem with the Japanese several times.
> 
> He always has negative comments about Japanese wrestling, women's wrestling and Japanese women's wrestling. He said some pretty shitty things about Riho based only on her physical appearance


He’s never made fun of her appearance because she’s Japanese though. It’s because she’s diminutive in the wrestling business. The girl literally BOUNCES when she does things. And she’s so small it throws off the cadence of a match because she has to take extra steps to clear the ring. That’s a valid criticism. Yes, he says “Japanese school girl.” That’s because it’s a weeaboo fetish.

He’s said nice things about legit Japanese workers in the past too. He’s just not a fan of the DDT strand of parody wrestling.

The guy might need to do some All Japan reviews just to cleanse this criticism out of people’s mouths.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Even Shida knows Maki is the most popular.*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1361101121075503104


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Does Itoh really need to win the tournament ?

Because i think that she might appear pretty soon on Dark or Dynamite pretty soon even if she lose the tournament.


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

Seems Maki been having this dream to wrestle in AEW pretty much since it started 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1360316819949707264
And according to this tweet. Most choosen for the tournament were recommended. Maki Itoh got in from fan support 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1360629009055444999
This to me is what tournaments are really for. Look how many found Kairi Sane, Io Shirai, Rhea Ripley, Toni Storm and many other through the Mae Young classic tournaments


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*@45banshee thanks for sharing that thread! It's really awesome that he gave a full breakdown of Itoh's history and overwhelming fan support. People are going to be mad as hell if she loses early.*


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *@45banshee thanks for sharing that thread! It's really awesome that he gave a full breakdown of Itoh's history and overwhelming fan support. People are going to be mad as hell if she loses early.*


Yeah I feel now that if they wrote Maki to lose the first round they would change it for her to win now cause how much fan support she has. 

Even Jim Cornette gave her the smallest tiniest bit of praise for clapping back at him with that Deity of shit retweet. And he may not say it but I think Jim to has a slight interest in her cause who goes to someone's Wiki page and reads all that if you didn't care. 

If you read the beginning of the thread it said she had plastic surgery and no one noticed cause the change must have been so minor. I haven't seen much of her old self before the new ring hear and bright red hair dye. O discovered Maki in March of last year a little before the pandemic shutdown. Also Monster should sponsor her. "Drink monster you fuckers!!"


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1359921196440178691


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

Full Maki matches are very hard to find but here's this match that just took place in a 6 intergender tag match 






Don't expect a 5 star match this is mostly a comedy match


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Maki Itoh is cool but after watching clips and footage of Mei Suruga, she just may come out of this tourney being the fan favorite. It’s impossible to not like her.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

45banshee said:


> Seems Maki been having this dream to wrestle in AEW pretty much since it started
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1360316819949707264
> ...


Holy shit, that was horrendous. I tried to go in with an open mind, but that was just painful to watch. More compelling than the WWE? I couldn’t even get through it.

Also, people in Japan are actually laughing at her.

And those stories about the plastic surgery are heartbreaking. This is why this whole “Idol” thing in Japan is so problematic.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Prosper said:


> Maki Itoh is cool but after watching clips and footage of Mei Suruga, she just may come out of this tourney being the fan favorite. It’s impossible to not like her.


Mei Suruga vs Yuka Sakazaki is gonna be a banger for sure! I think Yuka's gonna win since she has AEW seniority and also a storyline reason to win the whole Japanese bracket (getting revenge on Britt Baker for knocking out her tooth)

Hopefully, Mei will get more AEW appearances


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Geeee said:


> Hopefully, Mei will get more AEW appearances


Ain't Mei an wwe fan (judging by some of her social media stuff)? So if she ever goes to america long term, she's quite likely headed that way. Problem is, she first will need to get a bit more of rep, cause wwe so far only poach upper midcarders or main eventers: Io was the Ace of the at the time 2nd biggest promotion, Kairi was the top babyface of that same promotion, Kana was from 12 to 14 the top joshi heel and Sareee was in hot tags teams in several promotinos and was champion in both Sendai and Diana.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

HugoCortez said:


> Ain't Mei an wwe fan (judging by some of her social media stuff)? So if she ever goes to america long term, she's quite likely headed that way. Problem is, she first will need to get a bit more of rep, cause wwe so far only poach upper midcarders or main eventers: Io was the Ace of the at the time 2nd biggest promotion, Kairi was the top babyface of that same promotion, Kana was from 12 to 14 the top joshi heel and Sareee was in hot tags teams in several promotinos and was champion in both Sendai and Diana.


Oh I don't know, I just watched some Mei Suruga matches on Youtube. She reminds me a lot of Daniel Bryan. Just 100% motor, sick chain wrestling and she even has several variations of the cattle mutilation. So, I'd have to guess that she is a big fan of his.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

HugoCortez said:


> Ain't Mei an wwe fan (judging by some of her social media stuff)? So if she ever goes to america long term, she's quite likely headed that way. Problem is, she first will need to get a bit more of rep, cause wwe so far only poach upper midcarders or main eventers: Io was the Ace of the at the time 2nd biggest promotion, Kairi was the top babyface of that same promotion, Kana was from 12 to 14 the top joshi heel and Sareee was in hot tags teams in several promotinos and was champion in both Sendai and Diana.


You know you can be a fan of the WWE and be a fan of AEW XD


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Geeee said:


> Oh I don't know, I just watched some Mei Suruga matches on Youtube. She reminds me a lot of Daniel Bryan. Just 100% motor, sick chain wrestling and she even has several variations of the cattle mutilation. So, I'd have to guess that she is a big fan of his.


Not necessarily. That fluid chain submission and strike based style has always been more popular over there in japan than in america, where wrestlers excelling at it like Bryan are a rarity due to this.


In joshi I'd say there are roughly 2 main stylistical branches originating from the early-mid 80s: the one initiated by Jaguar Yokota, which is the most familiar one for westerners that puts an emphasis on high spots and bombs and also got some lucha influence over time (guess then this very branch can be divided into two depending on if the wrestler has lucha influence or doesn't), and the one initiated by the Crush Gals, which is more martial arts based, with emphasis in chain wrestling and kicks and is more similar to the NJPW strong style at times.









rbl85 said:


> You know you can be a fan of the WWE and be a fan of AEW XD


But if she has grown being a fan of wwe, she's going to prefer to go there rather than a promotion that only got started 2 years ago. Of course, if one promotion is interested in her and the other isn't, that changes things.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I do think it makes sense if you're a womens wrestler to keep an eye on the WWE. At the end of the day, they do have the best roster of womens wrestlers and give women the biggest opportunity. For example, the main event of Wrestlemania. Whereas, in AEW women mostly wrestle on Dark.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Geeee said:


> I do think it makes sense if you're a womens wrestler to keep an eye on the WWE. At the end of the day, they do have the best roster of womens wrestlers and give women the biggest opportunity. For example, the main event of Wrestlemania. Whereas, in AEW women mostly wrestle on Dark.


As long as they go to NXT that is. Japanese wrestlers don't fare well on the main roster. Asuka and Kairi Sane for example.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Geeee said:


> I do think it makes sense if you're a womens wrestler to keep an eye on the WWE. At the end of the day, they do have the best roster of womens wrestlers and give women the biggest opportunity. For example, the main event of Wrestlemania. Whereas, in AEW women mostly wrestle on Dark.



Now it's a bit different, since there are two choices, either wwe in America or Stardom in Japan. Now after the Bushiroad boost, Stardom is finally the number one female promotion in Japan and also probably the appealing destination for the younger talent. wwe will probably be the destination for the veteran names who have already done everything there's to do over there and can only go down the card after having had their moment.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Prosper said:


> Asuka and Kairi Sane for example.


As bad as Vince books Asuka, I think Kairi would like to have had the same run as her partner on the main roster. Also, not as if Shida were booked much better on AEW. She also has to take a step back a ton of weeks just so they can focus on their Britt Baker pet project, who's been their intended chosen one since day 0.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Yo Joshi is cringe AF


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Okay that was fast xDDD

First match I saw of her shit just too weird for me didn't like it, but I saw some shades of brillance in her character with that perk about her head being hard af.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*These dumbfucks really eliminated Itoh in round 1 🤦*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*There's still hope she gets signed


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1361482340900499464*


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

Since when does charisma = acting cute, and edgy? Just seems like people get their ephebophile yellow fever fix seeing these kinda wrestlers get such hype. Has anyone even seen her on youtube, the kinda stuff she does? Legit devolution of womens wrestling. Might have a space back in the early to late 2000's womens division, but I would never put a wrestler like this near any of my own talent. Can you imagine losing to someone that looks and acts like a child, when you're trying to be taken seriously. This is the equivalent of losing to Mark Stunt in the mens division.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1361477562531217413


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

edit: oops wrong thread.

I legitimately laughed when Itoh did the spot where she challenged Mizunami to hit her and then got dropped hard


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Literally me:

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1361483083292299264
The good news is Itoh's the 4th trending topic on Twitter with the tournament, and Kenny definitely sees it in real time.







*


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1361487961544531968

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Well the japan side belonged on youtube lol....

First match was bad suruga looked as green as they say she was and screamed entirely too much just borderline unwatchable for me.

2nd match was alot better not a bad match at all good back and forth action decent storytelling and not too much dramatics like the 1st bout.Only thing is I couldn't stop thinking of the venne character looking like a thai prostitute made me laugh throughout the match he/she needs a better wardrobe.

3rd match was ok I mean the itoh chick is corky,funny,decent wrestler but I don't see her being a star in the states or anything she still needs alot of work the other chick is a great worker the right person won imo.

Last match was god awful kong is like andre on his last legs very slow and immobal could barely get up off the ground at points it was just not good for me.


In closing it was fun seeing new characters but really this was a tourney to reintroduce the Japanese females in AEW as all the winners were previously in AEW already aside from Kong.Im glad they didnt take up time on Dynamite or really even DARK with that it was pretty lackluster if I'm being honest. The semis should produce better in ring product I would hope cheers guys.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Well the japan side belonged on youtube lol....
> 
> First match was bad suruga looked as green as they say she was and screamed entirely too much just borderline unwatchable for me.
> 
> ...


Aja Kong was at DoN 1and had a state down with Awesome Kong at Fight for the Fallen.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> Aja Kong was at DoN 1and had a state down with Awesome Kong at Fight for the Fallen.


So then literally everyone who won was just returning to AEW LMFAO.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> So then literally everyone who won was just returning to AEW LMFAO.


I didn't see the first match, but the last 3 yes lol


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> So then literally everyone who won was just returning to AEW LMFAO.


Only the winner of Japanese bracket will return in the US


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

rbl85 said:


> Only the winner of Japanese bracket will return in the US


No I already knew that, what I'm saying is literally everyone who won has already been in AEW not one new person got put over to the next round.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

I dont get it with Aja Kong shes got the mobility of the great khali.

Kenny and co wasted there time featuring this woman


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Anyway pretty obvious now Yuka is going to win it.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

jesus christ.........now i understand why aew marks love her, her shit is just cringe inducing rubbish

fuck me bring back WEW all is forgiven


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Prosper said:


> As long as they go to NXT that is. Japanese wrestlers don't fare well on the main roster. Asuka and Kairi Sane for example.


Asuka won the first Women’s Royal Rumble, has been Raw Women’s Champion for about a year, won a MITB and is a “Women’s Grand Slam Champion.” Kairi Sane has been given an ambassador role with the company.



The Phantom said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1361477562531217413


Holy shit, she is FUCKING AWFUL!!! Hahaha! And what’s amazing is that she has out-shined everyone else in the tournament with the fetish stuff, so now the tourney is dead with her out.

And lol at Omega basically saying that the tournament doesn’t matter because they’re going to bring back everyone. Hahaha. No stakes.

This is so, so, so bad. It’s approaching so bad it’s good territory.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Oracle said:


> Anyway pretty obvious now Yuka is going to win it.


Yuka is in a tournament for TJPW at the end of the month so now she can't win since she can't be in the US before Revolution


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *These dumbfucks really eliminated Itoh in round 1 🤦*


losing is quite literally her gimmick


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

rbl85 said:


> Yuka is in a tournament for TJPW at the end of the month so now she can't win since she can't be in the US before Revolution


Who says it cant be taped? i almost gurantee you the final wont live it would have been filmed probably already has been


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Oracle said:


> I dont get it with Aja Kong shes got the mobility of the great khali.



Aja Kong was at one point one of the 4 best female wrestlers in the world and also legit one of the 6 most famous ever.... in the 90s and early 00s. She debuted in 87 and is in her 50s now after 33 years of grind. She's only in the tournament because of her name value, they aren't going to push her.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Seth Grimes said:


> Since when does charisma = acting cute, and edgy? Just seems like people get their ephebophile yellow fever fix seeing these kinda wrestlers get such hype. Has anyone even seen her on youtube, the kinda stuff she does? Legit devolution of womens wrestling.


This is why the sudden hype baffled me, I knew a ton of people were going to shit on her as soon as she had her first match. People already had a near stroke with Riho, so expected Maki to fare worse long term since, not only does she have the same aesthetic issues, is actually more gimmicked (and a gimmick that's not going to be palatable for average audience), a worse worker and whose main selling point to American fans is saying gross stuff. Really, if one ain't a fan of the former, it makes no sense to be so fond of the latter, unless they are really familiar with and into that type of gimmick.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1361487961544531968
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*I know he's just being in gimmick, but Itoh should have her own spotlight. She's already the most popular woman from the tournament in spite of losing in the first round. I haven't seen another unsigned woman generate this much hype for AEW in nearly two years.*


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Itoh is the *
> 
> 
> *I know he's just being in gimmick, but Itoh should have her own spotlight. She's already the most popular woman from the tournament in spite of losing in the first round. I haven't seen another unsigned woman generate this much hype for AEW in nearly two years.*


Honestly, I've checked reddit and there are so many threads about Maki that people are getting annoyed by them.

Pretty impressive for a debuting wrestler with only 10 minutes of AEW content...that aired on YouTube, on the same night as Raw, where she lost her match


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Geeee said:


> Honestly, I've checked reddit and there are so many threads about Maki that people are getting annoyed by them.
> 
> Pretty impressive for a debuting wrestler with only 10 minutes of AEW content...that aired on YouTube, on the same night as Raw, where she lost her match


*Absolutely. She's currently more over than 95% of their employed wrestlers.*


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

I’m not sure that’s automatically a good thing. It kind of buries their division when someone gets way more attention than the rest and kind of poises themselves to take over the division, but can’t necessarily back it up.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Last night was the first time I watched her.

I'll just say that I thought some of her shtick I thought was funny and cute. In the ring she didn't do much for me. I will say that is a particular kind of a wrestler that needs a crowd to thrive.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

TD Stinger said:


> Last night was the first time I watched her.
> 
> I'll just say that I thought some of her shtick I thought was funny and cute. In the ring she didn't do much for me. I will say that is a particular kind of a wrestler that needs a crowd to thrive.


*Yeah, EVERYONE would've responded to "WHO'S THE CUTEST IN THE WORLD?!" with "ITOH CHAN!!!!" Loud as fuck. She's definitely over for theatrics more so than wrestling ability.*


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

The Wood said:


> I’m not sure that’s automatically a good thing. It kind of buries their division when someone gets way more attention than the rest and kind of poises themselves to take over the division, but can’t necessarily back it up.


Especially if they don't sign her and NXT does


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Geeee said:


> Especially if they don't sign her and NXT does


*NXT has swiped a few Dark prospects, so Kenny had better be mailing Itoh a contract right now.*


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *NXT has swiped a few Dark prospects, so Kenny had better be mailing Itoh a contract right now.*


Appearing on Dark does not mean that AEW is interested in signing you.

Khan already said that some wrestlers appear on Dark just so that they can make some money.

The only wrestler (male and female) that AEW wanted and who ended up signing with NXT (uk) is Carter.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *NXT has swiped a few Dark prospects, so Kenny had better be mailing Itoh a contract right now.*


That'd be pouching someone else's wrestlers as, unlike the Dark prospects mentioned, Itoh is contracted to TJPW and Cyber Agent. Kenny's best bets are to be friendly with Cyber Agent and work with them rather than take from them.


----------



## Kroem (Feb 15, 2021)

You watched her match right? I think she is pretty safe from any recruiters XD


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Kroem said:


> You watched her match right? I think she is pretty safe from any recruiters XD


I have Itoh's fake crying spot in second place only to Rey Fenix's gravity-defying moonsault german suplex on Kenny Omega as the spot of the year so far. Could've only been improved if she punished with a higher impact move than a foot stomp.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

MC said:


> That'd be pouching someone else's wrestlers as, unlike the Dark prospects mentioned, Itoh is contracted to TJPW and Cyber Agent. Kenny's best bets are to be friendly with Cyber Agent and work with them rather than take from them.


I thought she became a free agent not too long ago ?


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

rbl85 said:


> I thought she became a free agent not too long ago ?


You're right, actually. I totally forgot. She is just mostly wrestles for TJP, so it didn't occur to me to think otherwise.


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

I live in Texas and were dealing with this very unusual winter weather. There hasn't been nothing like it in Texas for many years if ever. I just got power back not to long ago after about 36 hours without electricity. Millions still have no power. I'm lucky to have it after all this time. 

Anyway that meant I couldn't watch the damn tournament live. Just checked it out not to long ago and I went right to the Maki vs Ryo match.

Noticed Maki didn't flip any birds guess AEW told her she couldn't. 

I know for many this is our first time seeing Maki Itoh have a full match. I see quite a few saying she's not that much or that good in the ring but when you litterly can't pick up your opponent your reduced to only strikes and submissions. I think Maki can put on a pretty good match. Shame she's already out on the first round. I read she's in another tournament at the end of the month. They could have at least put Maki in the semi finals against the other girl not Aja I don't why she won.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1362414971108401155
I hope this news is she has signed with AEW


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flawlessstuff (Jan 3, 2012)

If AEW doesnt want her, I hope she does Impact, her character will thrive there.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1362464486649659398

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1364022070405963778


----------

